# How Long Can A Walnut Log Sit Outside Before It is no longer Good for Milling?



## jacksonp (Dec 31, 2012)

How Long Can A Walnut Log Sit Outside Before It is no longer Good for Milling? - It is in Southern Ontario - it was Cut Down in April which is the end of the rainy season - so that is the entire summer and fall it was outside. I would like to mill it in to table slabs or something? Too Late for this? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## jacksonp (Dec 31, 2012)

*Dimensions of Logs*

First log 
Length - 8' 10"
Diameter - 16"
Second log 
Length - 14' 9"
Diameter - 22"

Also - how much do you think these logs are worth?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 31, 2012)

I milled a log that was outside for about 5 years, uncovered but resting on cinder blocks so to keep off the ground. It was solid through and pretty dry.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jan 1, 2013)

The longer you wait the more the white sapwood turns brown. The color seeps from the heartwood. Might be an old wives-tale an older woodworker I knew told me. I tried it on one walnut log 3 years ago, let it sit for a year. The sapwood was definitely a little darker, but not worth the wait. I mill them when I can. Ive noticed walnut is slower to rot and spalt then most other hardwoods.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jan 1, 2013)

If you let it sit for years, you will sacrifice the sapwood, but the heartwood just keeps turning darker and richer in color. I got some great wood out of this walnut log that was down for at least 6 years. The table and bowl came from the root. Walnut is amazing!


----------



## excess650 (Jan 2, 2013)

The logs are worth whatever someone will pay for them, which probably isn't much. You would be better off to mill them into lumber and expect more $. More than likely, if they are just straight, you'll just have straight grained, dark wood. If you're lucky you'll have curl. Each and every log is a surprise. I've been disappointed sometimes and thrilled at others. BTW, I milled a log that was laying 7+ years on the ground, and it was solid.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 2, 2013)

as has been said walnut can sit around for years. i recently milled a bunch of yard trees that had been sitting in the dirt for at least 5 years if not ten. the inner wood was almost dry, very little moisture. the outside of the logs was completely bleached grey by the elements. still produced beautiful lumber, except for the all the nails!

what is it worth?

to me maybe 30 or 40 bucks a log if they're nice. when i first started milling i was hungry for walnut so i overpaid for a few logs. now i've calmed down a bit.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had a couple small logs that sat outside for several years, all the bark was long gone, and as others have said, so was the sap wood. The planks were solid brown all the way through. This was back in the 70's, and I had a brand new 76 Dodge van. I bolted a piece of plywood to the floor and then put Oak hardwood flooring in it. At the end of each board I counter sunk two wood screws into the plywood. Then I cut plugs from one of those Walnut planks and used them for fillers over the screws. It was one of the prettiest floors you have ever seen, Joe.


----------



## Tree Bones (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the most beautiful Claro Walnut I've ever milled was laying on the ground for over 20 years. 36" diameter, almost could not get it on my WM LT40HD. No Sapwood, no bugs and it was free. Couldn't ask for any better.


----------

